# Comment procéder pour localiser mon iPhone depuis mon Mac Pro



## Cyclo (25 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais localiser mon iphone a partir de mon Mac High Sierra. Je ne vois pas comment procéder en suivant les instructions du support... Je fais "Préférences système" ,une fenêtre s'ouvre, je clique sur "icloud", une autre fenetre s'ouvre avec une liste dans laquelle apparait "configurer une famille"... mais si je clique dessus et continue le processus on me demande d'enregistrer un moyen de paiement... N'y a-t-il pas une autre manière d'accéder à la localisation sans passer par ce moyen de paiement?
Merci pour vos éclairages...


----------



## Anthony (25 Août 2021)

Il suffit d'aller sur le portail iCloud : https://www.icloud.com/find/

(Et du coup je déplace au bon endroit.)


----------



## Cyclo (25 Août 2021)

Merci Anthony! J'avance à petits pas...


----------



## love_leeloo (25 Août 2021)

il faut bien sur au préalable avoir paramétré la fonction "Localiser mon iPhone" sur l'iPhone.


----------

